# Radon Skeen Trail 9.0 / Slide 150 9.0 HD



## Svensation (4. April 2018)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Tag liebe Community,

ich benötige Erfahrene Radler um mich bei meiner Entscheidung zu unterstützen! 

Angaben über Mich:

Größe: 1,70m
Schrittlänge: 80 cm
Gewicht: 55kg (ultra Leichtgewicht )

Einsatzgebiet:

Ziemlich viel Bergauf, aber mit vielen Abfahrten über Wurzeln & Steine, gerne schnell und flowig unterwegs. Kleine natur-sprünge (Felsen).

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Es gibt gerade das Slide 150 9.0 HD in 16" (denke ich mal, ist meine bevorzugte Größe), für 2200 Euro.
Hat eben 160 / 150 Federweg.

Das Skeen Trail 9.0 gibts für 2500 Euro in bevorzugter Rahmengröße.

Gewichtstechnisch ist das Skeen ja leichter, hat weniger Federweg (ausreichend aber, wenn ich kein Bikepark mit riesen Jumps fahre, oder?), kostet aber dafür mehr.

Das Slide lässt sich doch sicher auch gut Bergauf jagen, dafür hab ich aber sicher mal den ein oder anderen Bikepark im peto. 

Bei welchem sollte ich zuschlagen, oder liege ich ganz falsch mit meiner Auswahl?

Würde mich über konstruktive Antworten freuen!


----------



## tommi67 (4. April 2018)

Bei Körpergröße 1,70 m könntest du ruhig auch über Rahmengröße 18 nachdenken.Ich bin 1,80 m und fahre das Slide in L .
Passt für mich perfekt. In 18  hast Du auch im Moment eine ganz andere Auswahl da ja noch einige 2017 Modelle Verfügbar sind.
V.G Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2018)

Das Skeen geht besser bergauf ist dafür in der Abfahrt nicht so spassig wie das Slide.
Kommt drauf an wie du jetzt dein prio setzt, wenn dir der Vortrieb wichtiger ist wohl das Skeen
Wenn dir der Abfahrtsspass wichtiger ist und es dir egal ist ob du 2 Minuten früher oder später oben bist würde wohl das Slide passen.
generell wird es das Skeen auch auf Abfahrten tun, hat ja auch mittlerweile 130mm aber bissl schneller abwärts geht's mit dem Slide schon


----------



## Svensation (5. April 2018)

@tommi67 Danke für deinen Beitrag : ) ich mag es agiler zu sein, daher nehm ich gern das eher "kleinere" an Rahmengröße

@schraeg Genau so seh ich das auch, es ist mir ja eigentlich relativ egal ob ich länger brauche als andere, die den Berg hochsprinten.
Deshalb hab ich mir eben das Slide 150 in 16" bestellt ! Ich denke, für den Anfang ist es ggf. ² much an Federweg, mit der zeit werd ich dann aber sowieso mehr die Abfahrten jagen - also zukunftsorientiert eingekauft! Danke für deinen Tipp!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2018)

Ja denke wenn man auch seineFahrtechnik noch ausbauen kann ist man mit ein wenig mehr Federweg gut beraten.
Wobei es auch kein Allheilmittel ist  Ich fahreauch gern mein 100mm CC Bike, das schult das Auge


----------

